
Pro-‘Brexit’ City of Sunderland Glad to Poke Establishment in the Eye - rectang
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/28/world/europe/european-union-brexit-sunderland-britain-cameron.html
======
rectang
The revenge of those left behind by the global economy:

    
    
        "I don’t have any money in the stock market,” Mr. 
        Walker, 59, said as he drank a pint of beer in a pub.
        “So what’s it to me?"

